# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Heretic Linux install?

## Postman

I downloaded and un-tarred the "glheretic-1.2.tar.gz" file from http://heretic.linuxgames.com but I have no idea how to either install it or execute the program.  The site doesn't provide a how-to to install (I'm a noob to Linux/Ubuntu) Heretic and I tried to email the guy who made it but his email is not functioning.  Does anyone have any clue what to do?  Thanks.

Matt T.

----------


## Sutekh

A file that has the extension *tar.gz* is usually source code for the program.  You should have a read of this guide

Installing Software in Ubuntu - by aysiu

Go to Section 4 - Installing From Source.

----------


## Yagisan

> I downloaded and un-tarred the "glheretic-1.2.tar.gz" file from http://heretic.linuxgames.com but I have no idea how to either install it or execute the program.  The site doesn't provide a how-to to install (I'm a noob to Linux/Ubuntu) Heretic and I tried to email the guy who made it but his email is not functioning.  Does anyone have any clue what to do?  Thanks.
> 
> Matt T.


Doomsday supports heretic. Assuming you already have the heretic .wad file, Add the repository here http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-...-debian-ubuntu and install deng, and the heretic wad installer. You should then be good to go. It even has 3d models and high res textures like quake.

----------

